# Extended Battery and Nice Case??



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

SO I am thinking about getting an extended battery with a really nice case, any suggestions? Looking for something that doesnt attract dirt or lint and is top of the line as well as extended battery


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Seidio Active extended. Hands down the best case.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I have the Seidio 3200mAh battery and the Seidio CONVERT case, and I love them both!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jmp485 (Jul 19, 2011)

"bond32 said:


> Seidio Active extended. Hands down the best case.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1 to that. Just got mine today and can't believe how slick yet tough this case feels. No problems with buttons and the battery doesn't feel the slightest bit warm


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

jmp485 said:


> +1 to that. Just got mine today and can't believe how slick yet tough this case feels. No problems with buttons and the battery doesn't feel the slightest bit warm


Yep. It has a different feel and finish. It gives excellent protection and doesn't add much bulk at all. Slides in and out of pockets very easy. I think I got mine on amazon for $25.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! Seido only has the 3500 now I thought they used to have a 2750 battery


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

The 2750 is the HTC official extended battery. Seidio's used to be 3200, but now it's a 3500.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## R00tz (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the information; I've been considering picking up a Seidio case for my 2750mAh. How does everyone feel about the Seidio kickstand>?<


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Get the one from verizon store. Plus the purple jelly case. Many have tried the others. And, the verizon is the best.

Even verizon employees have tried the others and bought them direct


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

...right...


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

R00tz said:


> Thanks for the information; I've been considering picking up a Seidio case for my 2750mAh. How does everyone feel about the Seidio kickstand>?<


Lots of people don't like it, but I did for this one main reason - you can use it and charge the phone at the same time. Just flip it. Works perfect


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bond32 said:


> Lots of people don't like it, but I did for this one main reason - you can use it and charge the phone at the same time. Just flip it. Works perfect


That is amazing info. Buying tonight.

sent from my thunderbolt that caught Gingeritis


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bond32 said:


> Lots of people don't like it, but I did for this one main reason - you can use it and charge the phone at the same time. Just flip it. Works perfect


so hey, real quick can you tell me how to flip the case? I got mine a few days ago and I can't seem to pop the kickstand out to flip it.. I'm afraid to pull too hard and break the dang thing.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

pokedroid said:


> so hey, real quick can you tell me how to flip the case? I got mine a few days ago and I can't seem to pop the kickstand out to flip it.. I'm afraid to pull too hard and break the dang thing.


Just use the kickstand as if you normally would, but literally flip the whole phone upside down.

Check YouTube if you are still unclear.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bond32 said:


> Just use the kickstand as if you normally would, but literally flip the whole phone upside down.
> 
> Check YouTube if you are still unclear.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Lmao I'm a derp... I tried putting the case on he phone upside down . Yeah thia was definitely itely worth the money. Thanks all for the recommendation!

sent from my B.A.M.F.T.B.


----------

